# Distributors



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Being that I am in South Carolina we do not have a lot of access to "gourmet products" we are a little behind the times, I know!!! Anyways, who can I call on besides Sysco. They don't seem to have the brands or products I am looking for.I have not looked into US Food, but that could be one avenue. Are there any companies out there that carry things as simple as Breakstone Sour Cream?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Name brands are a toughie sometimes.....you can get anything by mail....
Sysco will drop ship almost anything...if you ask......South Carolina has
a lot of organic produce, pastuered pork, and free range chickens.....see the
Anson Mills web site for lots of good links to organics...and specialty products.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just had Anson Mills' grits made with aged gouda and freshly butchered locally raised pork.....serious good eatin'.....just had to share, sorry.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Food Innovations can get about anything shipped to you. One of my personal favorites from them is Kobe Hotdogs.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Shroom.....if you like the Anson Grits....you have to try my childhood friend
Emile's Pastuered Ossabow Pork.....When he brings them in....he pens them and feeds them sweepings of the Anson mill....Caw Caw Creek is the name....
Prices are pretty good....he doesn't kill many per year...but I guess thats the
beauty of it....who would have ever though he'd be a pig farmer.....the hams are pretty amazing too.....


----------

